# Tamiya TT01...TA05



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone here run either a TT-01 or TA-05? I have seen they can be bought rather reasonably, but was curious as to their reliability and overall quality for indoor carpet racing. It seems they have a full line of aftermarket hop-up parts and spares. I'd just like some real info about them from someone who has either one of them. Pictures would be nice as well...I've yet to see one up close.

Appreciate the info...


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh come on, NO ONE here runs one of these cars?


----------

